# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Mask Member Values by Role?

## ListerD

I'm running SQL Server 2005 and have a need to permit a role to have access to a dimension attribute, but not be able to see the member values (we have drillthrough and report actions that include the attribute and some users need to see the member value, while others should not).  Similar to masking a credit card number.  In SQL I would do this via a case statement in a view or appending to a where clause in the appropriate semantic layer based on the group/role, but can't figure out a good solution for SSAS.

Has anyone been able to mask the member name data based on Role security settings?  I've tried a combination of dimension data and cell level settings but thus far either end up being able to see the member values or get errors attempting the drillthrough action.  I can always create two sets of actions/reports but would prefer to control this via role permissions.

----------


## Island1

If I understand the need, linked reports in Reporting Services might fit the requirement, without risking the processing degradation and other possible issues that might arise if you try to do this in the AS layer.

Take a look at linked reports, and get back if you have further questions.  Here's an intro article I wrote (still essentially the same in 2k5 and beyond) that touches on at least some of what you might like to consider.

http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...rt-Manager.htm


Thanks.

Bill

----------


## ListerD

Bill,

Thanks for the info.  Unfortunately it is necessary to do this within the cube itself via the drillthrough action and roles.  We have a 3rd party application that leverages the drillthrough functionality so adding the reporting services layer won't work in this particular instance.  The users do their slice-and-dice analysis and then can execute a predefined drillthrough action to view detail.  Otherwise, using reporting services would certainly allow for the data masking.

Thx!

John

----------

